

Joyent gives their lifetime customers a better offer - typicalrunt
http://joyent.com/migration/migration-faq.php

======
typicalrunt
Unfortunately it's behind an email form, so I'm not sure if each customer is
receiving a different offer, or if it's just a way to track customers.

